# insere un ' " ' ou ascii 34 dans une chaine dans applescript



## GROSDAMS (21 Mars 2009)

bonjours 



set message to "le code ascii de 34 n'est pas " & (ASCII character of 34) &" 

je voudrai pouvoir afficher un ' " ' dans un texte afin de manipuler une chaine pour créer un enregistrement pour un tableau a partir d'une base de donnée sqlite3 du type

 {{|name|:"uccopsj", longname:"Under "},{|name|:"uccopsj2", longname:"Under2 "}etc....}

 j'ai importer une table sqlite3 mais je n'arrive pas a la formatter dans un nstableview apres une requête de toutes les tables ...   je suis donc obliger de manipuler les chaînes de caractères que j'ai obtenue sous la forme de deux tables/requete 


{"uccopsj1","occopsj2",etc .....} 
{"under1","under2",etc....}

 puis obtenir la forme adéquate voulu par concaténation des chaînes pour l'enregistrement final que j'affectrais a ma table de donnée... ce qui est facile,mais le' " 'me pose problème  j'obtiens un '\"' pour l'affectation a un variable. je suis débutant et si il existe une méthode plus simple pour importer une base sql dans nstabview..je ne la connais pas :rose:


évidemment rien ne presse puisque c'est le week end


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2009)

set message to "le code ascii de 34 n'est pas " & (ASCII character of 34)
display alert "le code ascii de 34 n'est pas " & (ASCII character of 34)

tous les languages escapent les chaines


----------



## GROSDAMS (22 Mars 2009)

j'ai résolu mon problème de l' importation de ma base de donnée sqlite dans un nstabview.... 
et c'est l'essentiel .
mais si je ne sais pas toujours formatter un chaine comprenant ' " 'comme dans d'autre langage (omis par display dialog ou le terminal) 


machaine= "une :" & chr(34) " chaine " & chr(34) & "de caractère avec des guillemets ca peu servir"

 --->une : " chaine " de caractère avec des guillemets çà peu servir.


----------



## GROSDAMS (22 Mars 2009)

merci de m'avoir répondu a cette heure ci tatouille:

je navais pas lu votre reponse avant mon dernier post

set tableData to {{|name|:"Bart Simpson", city:"Springfield", zip:"19542", age:12}, {|name|:"Ally McBiel", city:"Chicago", zip:"91544", age:28}}


comment alors créer une chaine de caractère avec ce type d'affectation

j'imagine qu'en sorti sur un texte je n'aurais pas de probleme mes si j'utilise tabledata et records je n'obtiens pas de :"


----------

